# I am speechles.



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Warning graphic content.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/breakingnews/orl-bk-shootings-040609,0,243986.story


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy s*#t!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I read the story, but I didn't need to see the video. I can't imagine being the guy shooting in the next lane while that happened. 

The cynical part of me thinks we're going to hear a lot more of the horrible things firearms are capable of as the anti-gun advocates ramp up the propaganda and public support for whatever they've got in store for us. :smt022


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd said:


> Holy s*#t!


Yep! Bout says it all!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

About all one can say is Rest in Peace if possible.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

That was friggin' depressing.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Why ????????????????????????????


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There are not many times in my live that I couldn't think of something to say for or about the victim (the son) or his mother. Something must have been really wrong in there I guess.



> There are restrictions about gun ownership in some cases of mental incompetence, but that would not stop a person from renting a gun at a shooting range, McNeil said.


 That's the part that will get mass media coverage.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

of all the things in the world that make no sense what so ever. this has to be up there in the list. I'm sure the mental deficiency played a role, but c'mon to take your own childs life, and all at a public gun range none the less. this is rediculous in all aspectsmay she rot.


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

wow......um.......wow


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Depressing story any way you look at it. 

Situations like this is why the range I attend only lets you rent if you have at least two people in your group and they only let you have one rental out on the range at any one time. Not fool-proof of course, but it would have prevented the crazy mom from being able to have a gun while her son was shooting. 

I hate to say it, but with the typical leanings of our media, I'm kind of surprised that there aren't more of these kind of stories in the news. 

As an aside, I know I always feel a little "cornered" at an indoor range tucked in my little booth and no way to tell what's going on behind me unless I physically turn around. Makes me want to start bringing a little mirror that I can put on the bench.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

totally off her rocker...

http://wdbo.com/localnews/2009/04/suicide-note-from-mom-who-kill.html


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats just.....what can you say.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

This is beyong comprehension..The woman is so sick and needed help..But the incident occuring at a shooting range is very scary..

Ever since I started going to shooting ranges, I always had this fear, what if a lunatec is standing next to me with a loaded gun and his brain short circuit..I don't want even to think about it.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Well.. Yep.. We'll be hearing about gun-range legislation. Here it comes. We'll have to have a background check just to go into a range now. Ain't that lovely.

That's just peachy.. All thanks to one fruitcake who was two tomato slices and one olive short of a club sandwich. Sorry nope I have no sensitivity for her. Just for the son. That's a shame.

I did hear a story similar not saying where I heard it but it's true.. and a better ending:

Guy comes into the range, a little suspicious.. Attendant thinks he's not quite all there.. Stands by while he shoots with a funny feeling the guy was up to something.. He loads one round at a time.. See's he's being watched, points and fires downrange for a while. Gets a little conversation with the range person and ends up having a good time. Says thanks and leaves. Comes back again, buys a pistol, explains to the guy that he definitely was intending on punching out his time-card, but had such a good time at the range and enjoyed himself.. Helped him get through a very bad bad period. Thanked the range guy for keeping an eye on him, which pretty much saved his life. Now he wants to shoot and enjoy himself.

... My jaw dropped when I heard that one. Floored is pretty much the word.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's another... Source not divulged.

Woman's elderly father shoots himself. She brings in the pistol for svc/cleaning.. Conscientious attendant tells her the gun is in fine shape and she talks to him about the incident and is still very torn up about it.. He talks to her some more.. Ends up taking her into the range to shoot the gun to get passed it. She fights through the tears, gets a first round off at the target. Shoots some more.. An amazing thing happened.. Each round downrange took away the burden she was carrying over the incident. Thanked him profusely.. Said it was like a truck being lifted off of her to fight through the issue of that gun and her dad's suicide.

... How about that for a little therapy through recreational shooting.  

Just wanted to share these as both were good stories about bad situations turning better with gun-ranges. I wish we heard more about it when good things happened.. but it wouldn't be newsworthy.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been noticing a marked increase of "shooting incidents" in the press lately (i.e. since the election) I'm sure that what Kev74 said is (unfortunately) going to prove true.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

JackCrow said:


> I have been noticing a marked increase of "shooting incidents" in the press lately (i.e. since the election) I'm sure that what Kev74 said is (unfortunately) going to prove true.


Yep! Now that we have a Lib dominant Government the drum beat begins again! It is so very obvious........


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Someone told me about this at work today, but I almost puked seeing that. WTF?!


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

The mom has a hot place in hell. That is unbelievable...


----------



## mcotter (Nov 20, 2008)

*terrible*

I felt awkward watching that. Seems like something we should not have access to. I am certain this video surfacing is only going to make it more difficult for the family to deal with the tragedy that has been laid upon them. Sadly, nothing surprises me. I wish this video had.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Follow-up*

CASSELBERRY, Fla. -- A central Florida woman who fatally shot her 20-year-old son then killed herself at a shooting range left recorded messages that said she was the anti-Christ and that she needed to save her son.

In rambling, teary audio recordings left for her boyfriend and authorities, as well as shorter suicide notes, Marie Moore, 44, apologized several times and said repeatedly: "I had to send my son to heaven and myself to hell."

The gun range's security video shows 20-year-old Mitchell Moore taking aim at a target in a booth when his mother, 44, walks up behind him and points a gun at the back of his head. In the next frame, the son is seen falling to the ground, and a nearby patron appears to alert others as he points to the unseen carnage. The gun was rented at the range.

http://www.newsobserver.com/nation_world/story/1478523.html


----------

